# Hotels



## KingOfKings (25. Februar 2019)

Die Gamescom 2019 läuft mit großen Schritten uns entgegen, lediglich 6  Monate sind es noch bis die Gamescom 2019 wieder ihre Tore öffnen wird  und 4 Tage die Massen in die Domstadt Köln kommen werden. Und um soviel  wie möglich sehen zu können empfiehlt es sich die kompletten 4 Tage in  Köln nieder zulassen daher meine Frage, welche Hotels in und um Köln  kann man empfehlen die günstig sind und mindestens 3 Sterne verfügen?


----------



## Malkolm (25. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube man könnte eine Menge Geld verdienen, wenn man eine Website erstellen würde, die alle Hotels in einem Gebiet zeigt, inklusive Nutzerbewertung.

Brb, Startup gründen...


----------



## Scubaman (25. Februar 2019)

Guter Name dafür wäre vermutlich Hotelreservierungsseite. Sowas gibt es bestimmt noch nicht im Internetz.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Februar 2019)

Günstige Hotels in und um Köln während der Gamescom? Da sind Sie mit 6 Monaten vorher schon etwas spät dran, junger Mann!


----------



## Jimiblu (25. Februar 2019)

Billiges Hotel in Leverkusen buchen, mit dem RE oder der SBahn nach Köln fahren, fertig 
Oder mal Airbnb abchecken


----------

